# Glasgow Coffee Festival - 17th October, 2015 - The Briggait, Glasgow



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks like the Glasgow Coffee Festival is returning in 2015

Check out http://glasgowcoffeefestival.com/ for details as they emerge


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trying to get involved with this.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hopefully this goes ahead after the disappointment of the Scottish Coffee Festival being cancelled at the 11th hour. Have the 'unforeseen circumstances' that forced it to be cancelled been revealed yet?

Off-topic: @jeebsy I've just put the 6th in my diary for a trip to the bakery


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scf submitted the application, the council said they didn't get it, by the time anyone realised this it was too late resubmit it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Hopefully this goes ahead after the disappointment of the Scottish Coffee Festival being cancelled at the 11th hour. Have the 'unforeseen circumstances' that forced it to be cancelled been revealed yet?
> 
> Off-topic: @jeebsy I've just put the 6th in my diary for a trip to the bakery


Haha, take that date back out


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Bah. You mean it's not happening?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

risky said:


> Bah. You mean it's not happening?


Keep it in, there are other coffee popups..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

GCF has also confirmed (to my request via Twitter) they will be holding an SCAE UK Heat this year as well. Which one is to be announced.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Bah. You mean it's not happening?


Got the date wrong, i'm second Sunday. Even with a calendar in front of me I ballsed that up...


----------



## JamesWallace (Jul 29, 2015)

Glenn said:


> GCF has also confirmed (to my request via Twitter) they will be holding an SCAE UK Heat this year as well. Which one is to be announced.


I don't think the heats will be happening until 2016 this time, for the UKBC's atleast


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Getting really quite excited about this - I see @jeebsy is in with Foundry, anybody making the trip ooop north to visit?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

IASH x Foundry. Multiple levers. Multiple EKs. It's gonna be some boss shit.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> IASH x Foundry. Multiple levers. Multiple EKs. It's gonna be some boss shit.


Hyped. Great to see your new logo on the exhibitors page. Also laughed when I saw MBK.

Edited the thread title to reflect the details date/place etc. since the thread was made before these were decided.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Hyped. Great to see your new logo on the exhibitors page


I sent them a big version but think the one they've used is a screen grab, quality is pretty poor and its tiny compared to the likes of papercup


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I sent them a big version but think the one they've used is a screen grab, quality is pretty poor and its tiny compared to the likes of papercup


BUT IT'S IN THERE!!

Cool man, good times!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'll defo be over for a pro ek spro bro


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been given a Coffee Forums discount code for anybody wanting to attend - [email protected]


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Really fancy popping along to this. Need to try and clear my diary.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the code, doing any classes?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

koi said:


> Thanks for the code, doing any classes?


Yes, running a Latte Art Class again, and will be offering short training sessions on our stall, with a Linea & Mythos 1. Some nice coffee on its way over from Paris too!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Bonneville?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Belleville i think


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Oops, that's what I meant, I had some last week in Geneva and it was pretty tops!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice one Rob. Looking forward to tasting it. Ordered a good selection.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking forward to this event, should be a good laugh


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just a heads up. Yelp are doing two give-aways related to this. If you RSVP on their page, up to 250 people will be chosen at random to get a free 'swag bag', and there are 10 tickets to give away.

Currently only 46 people have RSVP'd. So if you're going, might as well sign up for this and basically be guaranteed a swag bag.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Nice one Rob. Looking forward to tasting it. Ordered a good selection.


Agh i I only had a couple, I guess I'll be over caffeinating at your stall too then..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can we get a list together of who's going?

*Exhibiting:*

1. jeebsy (It All Started Here)

2. foundrycoffeeroasters & CallumT

3. funinacup

4. JamesWallace (Back To Black)

*Drinking all the coffee:*

1. risky

2. robashton


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

*Exhibiting:*

1. jeebsy (It All Started Here)

2. foundrycoffeeroasters & CallumT

3. funinacup

4. JamesWallace (Back To Black) + robashton

*Drinking all the coffee:*

1. risky

2. robashton

Why not both


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Exhibiting:

1. jeebsy (It All Started Here)

2. foundrycoffeeroasters & CallumT

3. funinacup

4. JamesWallace (Back To Black) + robashton

Drinking all the coffee:

1. risky

2. robashton

3. koi


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Exhibiting:

1. jeebsy (It All Started Here)

2. foundrycoffeeroasters & CallumT

3. funinacup

4. JamesWallace (Back To Black) + robashton

Drinking all the coffee:

1. risky

2. robashton

3. koi

4. michaelg


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Went to the Edinburgh Coffee Festival on Saturday: It was packed !!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Went to the Edinburgh Coffee Festival on Saturday: It was packed !!


You coming through to this?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Exhibiting:

1. jeebsy (It All Started Here)

2. foundrycoffeeroasters & CallumT

3. funinacup

4. JamesWallace (Back To Black) + robashton

Drinking all the coffee:

1. risky

2. robashton

3. koi

4. michaelg

5. GCGlasgow

My intention is to go, will have to order ticket over weekend.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ticket booked, thanks for the discount code @funinacup

Never been to a coffee festival before.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeebsy: Am planning to go. Must book ticket.....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Should be a great day. We got the new crop Rocko Mountain making its debut up there next weekend. Looking forward to working with Jeebsy too. We're hoping to have a couple of other new coffees to try out up there too.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Should be a great day. We got the new crop Rocko Mountain making its debut up there next weekend. Looking forward to working with Jeebsy too. We're hoping to have a couple of other new coffees to try out up there too.


Looking forward to trying the new Rocko Mountain. Will there be some for sale?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Looking forward to working with Jeebsy too.


Start lowering your expectations , i'll bring little to the table apart from crap tulips and excessive swearing


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Start lowering your expectations , i'll bring little to the table apart from crap tulips and excessive swearing


My kinda romantic


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Looking forward to trying the new Rocko Mountain. Will there be some for sale?


Yeah, it'll be making its debut up there. Best get some labels sorted!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yeah!

mines a kilo


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Should be a great day tomorrow. First tentative shots tasting good from the off, always a good sign. Potential for pushing things into truly epic territory is all there. Looking forward to seeing how the Mythos deals with the orders and we're rolling with the L2 as usual. All about getting as much of our coffee out there as possible so we've decided to not charge at all. We're fully prepared to be under some serious pressure all day. Pretty sure Callum and Jeebsy are up to the challenge though. Can't wait.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Stand was looking amazing guys. Should be a great day.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We're fully prepared to be under some serious pressure all day. Pretty sure Callum and Jeebsy are up to the challenge though. Can't wait.


I love that sort of pressure. Slammed!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like a perfect line up to me, Have a great day today guys .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Let's do this.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

G'wan ''spro up the dance (or the festival or whatever)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Should be a great day tomorrow. First tentative shots tasting good from the off, always a good sign. Potential for pushing things into truly epic territory is all there. Looking forward to seeing how the Mythos deals with the orders and we're rolling with the L2 as usual. All about getting as much of our coffee out there as possible so we've decided to not charge at all. We're fully prepared to be under some serious pressure all day. Pretty sure Callum and Jeebsy are up to the challenge though. Can't wait.


No charge! very generous, i'll take 5k of the rocko mountain









Looking forward to this...mental note...don't drink too much coffee!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Looks like you all going to be busy in a good way, enjoy your weekend.

John


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone need a ticket? I can't use mine now. First to PM me gets it.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just back...very busy and plenty of nice machines to look at, tried the new rocko mountain from foundry and it was excellent. I would say better than the last batch, got a couple of bags and would def recommend...constant queue at Jeebsy and foundry stall.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'll get the photos up later. Very enjoyable day. Nice to see it sold out.

Also great to see forumites so busy!

Don't think @jeebsy and @foundrycoffeeroasters.com had a quiet spell!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741830.1444831255808963&type=1&l=9e45381f39

That was proper hectic. Something like 6.5 kilos doing 15g doses.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

We sold out of spro and our various cascara crazies - I lost count of how many v60s I made - it was a bitch doing pourover - the ek had just enough time to cool down between rounds to keep it unpredictable.

The workshop was loved, the Kii was received with mixed attention - having Patrick from five elephant watching over and tasting my coffee as I made it for over an hour was stressful as hell, the chaps from prufrock said that it was good though and they're usually pretty difficult









I hardened up all our water and ran it though a filter for some extra zing - Patrick said our spro tasted very close to how it did in their roasters so we can't have been going that bad a job of it (James is slsy good at this shit)

knackered. Good fun - really enjoyed the new foundry, can't wait to dial it in myself next week.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Still trying to figure out the best way to post the photos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big respect to the guys ( Rob and Jeebsy ) who stepped up for the event . Suspect as always Callum will have smashed it on his usual pro manner


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Battled with trying to embed the gallery and gave up, so here's the link to the gallery instead


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys at foundry must be shattered were mobbed everytime I went by. Rocko mountain tasted great, first time I've had a coffee with strawberry notes coming through. So good I had to get bag even though I won't have a chance to use it all.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

The Rocko Mountain spro at the Foundry/Jeebsy stall was "on point" - really glad that Lee popped some over for us.

I did when it got quieter manage to get a flat white in from there too and pop over to Atkinsons for a spro - I really liked that too, I don't usually do blends but this had a sweetness to it that I quite enjoyed. I've picked up some honey-process Pacamara from them and I'm looking forward to cracking that open soon enough too. (The last bag I had from them was dead on arrival and I've not had chance to give them another shot yet so I'm pretty excited about that).

Blog post and photos coming once I've recovered enough to type more than a few words


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

great to see the forum guys banging it out at the festival!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> great to see the forum guys banging it out at the festival!


Eeeeeeeewww! Did you have too!!!!

I am really not sure I want to picture Jeebsy "banging one out"............


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Big respect to the guys ( Rob and Jeebsy ) who stepped up for the event . Suspect as always Callum will have smashed it on his usual pro manner





koi said:


> Guys at foundry must be shattered were mobbed everytime I went by. Rocko mountain tasted great, first time I've had a coffee with strawberry notes coming through. So good I had to get bag even though I won't have a chance to use it all.


(cough cough) you should have said hi.

Quite a few other stalls weren't charging for coffee but I think we were the only ones who put a sign up saying our drinks were free (it was a bit like Club Tropicana in that respect) which meant people gravitated towards us. We had a queue pretty much all day that varied in length from about six people to half the length of the hall. Feedback was really good, quite a few said they enjoyed our coffee the most which was great given the other exhibitors. The aim of giving away free drinks was just to get people trying to Rocko and although that meant we were rammed all day that was a problem we wanted. None of the equipment skipped a beat so it was just head down and get on with it.

Loved it.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> (cough cough) you should have said hi.
> 
> I think we were the only ones who put a sign up saying our drinks were free


In hindsight we should have really done this - the number of people offering to give us their tokens - in the end we just stood at the stall thrusting samples at anybody who walked by and that kept us very busy all afternoon haha.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Look ma, both hands!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17183
> 
> 
> Look ma, both hands!


your my hero ....


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Double your pleasure, double your fun?


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Was in Paris at a work conference yesterday, so missed it this year :-( glad it was good though! ☺


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Wish I hadn't been roped into an event this weekend. Heard some great feedback about pretty much everything! Good job!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Aight, blog post is up http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/10/18/glasgow-coffee-festival-2015-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

robashton said:


> Aight, blog post is up http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/10/18/glasgow-coffee-festival-2015-behind-the-scenes/


Very good write up Rob, enjoyed reading that.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure I'm only just recovering from last weekend. So much fun but such hard work too. Just under 7kgs of coffee served in one day and I'd guess maybe 30 litres of milk steamed? Wow. It's making me tired again just thinking about it. Roll on the next one I say. Hmmm, what's next?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'm sure I'm only just recovering from last weekend. So much fun but such hard work too. Just under 7kgs of coffee served in one day and I'd guess maybe 30 litres of milk steamed? Wow. It's making me tired again just thinking about it. Roll on the next one I say. Hmmm, what's next?


Cup north?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Popping over with Callum on the Sunday after servicing a machine for a cafe in Manchester. Should be good. Really happy to not be exhibiting this time, it'll be nice to be able to wander round and chat to people for a change!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hopefully we'll bump into some forum folks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking forward to CupNorth.

Looks like Glasgow was well attended too.

Thanks for your writeup @robashton


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hopefully we'll bump into some forum folks.


Maybe they will be wearing t-shirts?


----------

